# Best recording of the Petrouchka Suite?



## donnie a (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyone have a recommendation for me? I have a recording of the whole ballet (Rattle) which I like, but there is a good bit of repetition, and occasionally I'd like to listen to the suite.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Berliner Philharmoniker u. Leopold Stokowski (EMI)

/ptr


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Another one that deserves attention:
Abbado, LSO


----------

